# Dark Horse meets Moebius...



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place to post but as it also contains a Dark Horse kit...what the heck...

I think these two kits were made for each other...
























I've had the Bride waiting for Frankenstein to be released...
and now the time has come!
I'll begin Jan 1 2010...with a few Mods and a bit of Bashing I believe this will be an interesting Combo:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post but as it also contains a Dark Horse kit...what the heck...
> 
> I think these two kits were made for each other...
> 
> ...


A match made in Heaven and looking forward Denis to seeing this one when you start on it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The logos look suspiciously similar...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks awesome! How's you get a Frankie kit when I can't find one through my Moebius Wholesaller. I think we got gyped!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I ordered them from CultTVman and I've had them for over a Month now...
I usually get kits 2 months before the LHS in Calgary do.
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow! I can't wait to see what you do with these Denis!:thumbsup:
Are you gonna do a lab scene or a dungeon scene? Whatever you decide I know you'll do it justice.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Wow! I can't wait to see what you do with these Denis!:thumbsup:
> Are you gonna do a lab scene or a dungeon scene? Whatever you decide I know you'll do it justice.
> 
> Chris.


Wow Chris Thanks for the encouragement:thumbsup:
I'm not sure yet how I will encompass these two lovebirds maybe more of a vignette if you will... You see I'm going to try and capture the moment from the film that the Monster tries to hold the Brides' hand and she recoils in horror breaking the Frankenstein Monsters' heart and angering him at the same time...so there will be a lot of Mods...the repositioning of the arms as well as making him look as he did in the Bride of Frankenstein ... his hair was burned away to stubble, and he had a big burn scar on his right cheek. his clothes were much more tattered as well. But I'm not letting fear nor common sense alter my mission
Mcdee


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

McD---you have caught my interest with this post. Will be waiting for future posts on this.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

As a dio, I'd have Frankie reaching to pull the "blow us all to atoms" lever with her hissing like at the end of _The Bride of Frankenstein_ - tears rolling down his cheeks.

Just my useless opinion.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Not a useless opinion at all Trek ace :thumbsup: ...and it just something I may be able to incorporate into the scene...hmmm...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Actually, you could do a vignette almost out of the box with those two kits as they are - Frankie comes home late one night, after a round of poker with the boys, and the Bride lets into him the second he walks through the door.......... 

Gene


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

GKvfx said:


> Actually, you could do a vignette almost out of the box with those two kits as they are - Frankie comes home late one night, after a round of poker with the boys, and the Bride lets into him the second he walks through the door..........
> 
> Gene


....Whoa...I don't know wheather I want it to be THAT scary! 
Mcdee


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

you have got my interest looking forward to it


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Pictures of you Bride make envious. An angry ex-girlfriend smashed the face of my DarkHorse Bride. Its been three years or more now. I still dont have a replacement solution. The rest of my Bride kit is perfect. I wish I knew how to replace her face. Good luck with your project. The Darkhorse Frankenstein and the Bride were the center pieces of my figure model collection.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

aurora fan said:


> Pictures of you Bride make envious. An angry ex-girlfriend smashed the face of my DarkHorse Bride. Its been three years or more now. I still dont have a replacement solution. The rest of my Bride kit is perfect. I wish I knew how to replace her face. Good luck with your project. The Darkhorse Frankenstein and the Bride were the center pieces of my figure model collection.


That's a shame that your ex took her anger out on the Bride, PM me your address and perhaps I could be of some assistance in helping you restore this OOP kit :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Cool idear, mcdee. We're going to see your photos of the finished project_ when_ - ? :devil:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Cool idear, mcdee. We're going to see your photos of the finished project_ when_ - ? :devil:


When I'm finished....sheeesh...:tongue:.........

Actually I'm taking advantage of the New Year weekend and hope to work like a madman on this project...so....yeah ...about six weeks to completion...but I'll submit some wips
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

A few Wips....






















Prime and base coats...








adding the scar he got in the Burning windmill








I'll use my Dremil to cut this out...
Back to work...tons more to do...
Mcdee


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Looking very cool, Denis. (Can't believe you spell yours the same as I do, there aren't too many with only one "n"!) Nice to have a long weekend to hibernate inside and work on our favorite hobby!!! Keep up the good work!! - Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah you're the only other Denis I know who uses only one 'n'...I was told I was named after my Great grandfather who also spelled it with one and was told it was an old Irish way of spelling the name
and Yes...this is a perfect weekend to build and paint ...thanks for the kind words
Cheers
Denis/Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

A little progress...









A little work on the Brides Head...
Layed down a base coat of blue...









...
and then lightened her up and started on her eyes...

























I'm going blind working on these eyes

















Still a long way to go but it's snowing out ...so....
Back at 'er:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's coming along great Denis!!
Way to go mate!!

Chris.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks great!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking good so far! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Looking very good. I am green with envy.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumbsup: I redid a lot of Frankenstein to make him look more like the Monster in The Bride Movie, which included using the tattered jacket from the original Aurora Frankenstein kit...what a parts fit nightmare...Should have it finished in about 2 weeks...(My job really interferes with my spare time)
Cheers
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, I think you should quit your job then :tongue: 

Seriously this is really looking cool, McDee - GREAT idea to combine the two kits, this is really going to be a stand out piece of art when you are done :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is the base under construction
































Hmmmm keep getting unexpected visitors at this old Castel...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's coming up well mate!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So Chris....Know any good secrets?...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:devil: yeah- we do.....

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Why is the Ghost of Castelmare looking through that door?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What Ghost of Castelmare?.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Scott Mckillop sent me this very encouraging news this morning....

Good news. Gary sent the sinbad instructions PDF to me this morning so production can now begin. The ghost will be produced within 60 days of sinbad. My guarantee. It's that close.

Scott feel free to share. Its all public to me.

Got to get busy on my Diorama...








I've been working on a Diorama since 2008 and Scott saw it in the Diorama section...liked it and with the imminent release of the Ghost soon, sent me a Ghost Prototype in order for me to complete the Dio...Here's the Thread...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257900...


I'll keep you posted...But good things from Monarch are on their way!!!
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

We all know how long you've been working on that dio and how patiently you've been waiting for the Ghost, so for Scott to help you out is way beyond cool! Congrats, McDee!

:thumbsup::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Man that is too cool way to go Mcdee !!!!!!! can't wait to get mine , by the way did you check out my thread on my airbrush booth yet ? 

Robert.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Robert and Kirk...I agree way off the Coolness scale!
Robert that Paint booth of yours has inspired me to creat one also, I usually do my paint spraying outside but that sometimes doesn't work very well in a Blizzard  so a spray booth is definately in order:thumbsup:
I was approached by Darren from Psycho Styrene Mag to do an article on the Ghost Dio a few months ago once the Ghost became availible...Scott Mckillop came to the rescue and sent me the Ghost figure and name plate in order for me to complete the project...The Cool thing about this dio is that it will contain a kit from all the Major players in the Styrene Figure modeling world...
The Ghost from Monarch, Frankensteins' Monster from Moebius, the Original Forgotten Prisoner from Aurora and some Custom accessories from Auroranut all on a fantastic base from Monsters on the Shelf...truley a kit bashers dream come true...wish me luck...I must complete it before the Aztec calendar runs out!
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Ah-ha, ah-ha.
With any luck, you'll be adding to that amazing diorama long after Superbug hits all the computers. Or whatever.
Too cool, my friend!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cheers mrmurph...and I believe you are probably right...as the world is spinning out of control, I'll be placing one of Chris' cool lanterns in just the right spot 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

UPDATE:
The Bride Close up of face and eyes...








The Monster with scar on cheek sustained when the old Wind Mill burned down...




































Should be complete by next weekend...








Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

OK....I'm finished...I've added some vines to the door jamb on the base and Voila! Complete...































































....Hope you guys like it:-# 
and here is a behind the scenes shot of the Photo Shoot...











Cheers Mates
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Excellent work, McDee! That really turned out nice, all your hard work really paid off here :thumbsup: Well done, Sir! 

(I would give you a dremel salute, but I've seen what happens everytime Mark tries that :freak


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Really well done mods on the figures and the base blows me away!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...A Dremel salut :freak: Yikes We're still rebuilding the Clubhouse after Marks last one:drunk:...








and hey thanks Chris for the compliments on the figures and base...as I've said before, I really love painting Rockwork and the way I do it it never comes out the same way twice ...a lot like real rock








Cheers Mate
Denis


----------

